# Pretty good deal in Atl for someone



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have no affiliation but for the money and it could probably be gotten for a little less these tools look to be in D**n fine shape and certain Craftsman tools aren,t that bad. Just thought I,d post it for anyone that might be interested,.., Woodworking tools - table saw, bandsaw, radial arm saw, etc.


----------

